# Und ewig lockt das Weib : "FREE PORNO"



## Captain Picard (28 März 2007)

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/75633/


> Porno zieht noch immer, das zeigt auch die neueste Malware eindrücklich. Ein Trojanisches Pferd wird über einen Link in einer Mail auf den Rechner geladen und installiert ein Rootkit, wie Antivirus-Firmen warnen.


wird wahrscheinlich durchschlagenden Erfolg haben... 
"wenn der Piephahn steht, fällt der Verstand in die Hose "


----------



## Penelope Poe (28 März 2007)

*AW: Und ewig lockt das Weib : "FREE PORNO"*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> "wenn der Piephahn steht, fällt der Verstand in die Hose "



und den Spruch von einem Mann.... wow!! Üblicherweise mache ICH mich damit unbeliebt :smile:


----------



## Captain Picard (5 August 2008)

*AW: Und ewig lockt das Weib : "FREE PORNO"*

heise Security - 05.08.08 - Adobe warnt vor gefälschten Flash-Player-Updates


> Adobe warnt vor gefälschten Flash-Player-Updates


Schon seit einigen Tagen bekannt. 


> Mit gefälschten Flash-Player-Updates und Downloads für Video-Codecs versuchen Kriminelle seit längerem Anwendern Trojaner unterzuschieben. Sogar Mac-Anwender wurden Ziel solcher Angriffe. *Offenbar funktioniert die Methode insbesondere in Zusammenhang mit Pornoseiten immer wieder.*


Es wird immer funktionieren ( s.o)


----------

